# CT/PK with VT spawn



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know I'll get VT and some messy fins :roll: LOL. But I may breed the f1's ;-) anyways, 3rd day in there the HUGE nest was built by the male AND the female. Today is day three, and they are spawning as I am typing =D

He's having some trouble wrapping around her :lol: but she did dorp some eggs he stuck into the nest <3 He's doing good for a newbie!

I had gut stuffed them with mealworm meat, freeze dried and their pellets. The water is at 80 in the 10 gallon, cleaned yesterday (and added cooler water, conditioned). I have black water extract in there right now, live plants, two hidey spots, and the water level is at 4 inches. I have a sponge filter in another tank, fully cycled. 

Microworms, powdered, egg yolk, mniscule pellets and fairy shrimp :3 I intend to do a daily water change with the turkey baster as my helper.

Wish me luck <3 well, really, wish THEM luck =D


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see what babies you get~!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't either :lol: They are dong SO well! three dozen so far that I saw... I haven't been keeping an eye on them for the whole thing. There's one missed egg, neither saw... x.x so it's chilling in the bottom. :roll: all well. We'll just have to see <3


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Good luck to both mamma and dadda, and you!!!Vid?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got one on my phone but my phone is being lame and saying it is too big to send to my email  it worked before.... D: All well. I'll try getting some pictures of the dad now lol. The pictures of them spawning turned out bad x.x -sigh-


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Good luck! I love that boy! Too bad you are in canada, we could do some fry swapping later on :/ I hope you get hundreds! I wonder what a crowntail veiltail would look like.....


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Tiara tails!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: well I expect most VT, probably short finned, some "shag" :lol: I'd be lucky to get combtails (tiara tails? xD) this generation. I might take a comb (if there is one, or one with more rays) and breed back to daddy - I dunno yet 

I expect mostly reds and blues as well (and probably some..."what the heck??" xD)


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Well I am a wedding photographer, and since the crown is more a masculine thing, I kinda thought "veil" tail makes me think of bride, thats why I said tiara tail lol Since I have brides wearing Tiaras every now and then


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i dunno if you'd get any combs this gen. if i'm not mistaken, it'd mostly be veils with reduced webbing, very shaggy looking tails. for color, mostly reds, blues, red wash, unless both are carrying something interesting.

as for your male, he looks like a young Crown to me, not a CTPK, which is one of the most interesting-looking bettas i've ever seen.

























i've had CTs of various ages, and my own King Steve started with a shorter tail. :B even if he was a CT/PK cross, he'd have ratty finnage, rather than the beautiful finnage he does. since you got him from a breeder, it makes sense for him to be younger, and thus shorter finnage.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

IndianaBetta so that's how you thought of it :lol:

Forgot who mentioned but they pointed out because of his body, he isn't young - His caudal is awfully short for a CT "adult" though D: If anything I'll breed F1 female to the father =D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, you can see how different a CTPK's fins are, from your boy's. the tail alone is way different. he might just be an odd CT. :B


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The CT is classified as a regular CT. But his fins are short suggesting that he has PK genes in him.
PK should only have fins 1/3 of body length.

Congrats on a successful spawn.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ahhh ok :lol: 
(the ct/pk's are purty)
and thanks indjo!

I've noticed he is not very good with picking up the fallen eggs! I see another 2 on the bottom :lol: and yesterday there was a drifter xD it went over to the anubias I have in there lol. Is there harm in an egg being at the bottom?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

No. Bad eggs will be eaten by daddy. .... two eggs on the bottom? ... imagine having to pick up hundreds. LOL Missing two is understandable.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol the female was the one to pick up what he missed when they were spawning :lol: He kept pestering her "okay kay let's embrace!" and she kept "no no gotta get all the babies!!!" :lol: 

Hopefully good eggs aren't eaten by daddy :3 I still see eggs in the nest, which is good.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i want if it all goes right i have hmvt girls with a non vt anal fin this infusion might be good id take then back to my ct wicked let me no in 3 months good job


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: alright lol. And thanks 

Random curious question... what happens if you breed a double tail with a crowntail?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

That's an interesting question  I would like to know an answer as well!

*squeal* I can't waaaaaaait


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=99625

Here is a thread on that


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ZachyBear lol!! I cannot wait to see how many fry I get :3 and how many survive.
(This is why I never recommend removing the female early... let all the fry have a chance, then you can get a better number =D)

Thanks Indiana ^^ That would be a cool looking betta LOL. I wish we did get CT females in though - or at least DT, DeT, HM... :roll: But in this case i'll try breeding f1 to daddy =D

just looked at the double tail crowntail.... OMG!!! I totally want to do that next xD (it would probably be a line breeding thing again)


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Once again i wish you wasnt in canada :/ Or I would send you one to play around with, stupid border issues


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: transhipping haha. Well, I'll keep asking the Ontario breeder/shipper if she has any doubletails for females (rare there too!) and CT females.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

or, you could just ask for CT females, and breed one to your DT male. try to find a pretty red one. OR, if you REALLY want good stock, find a breeder in Canada off Aquabid, buy from them. :B i know there are some. i've seen them. :V or, save up and buy a nice pair off aquabid from Thailand.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I'll see  first I wanna work on this pair hehe :3 I'd be interested in seeing the fry  I'd have to guess then some of the VTs in the stores that have the shaggy look is what I am to expect hey?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see what colors come out~! Maybe a few of your babies will be solid!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

maybe? =D That'ds be cool.

Oh I was out today, and one of the stores ORDERED for a man a butterfly CT, with black body and fins ending in white!!! He has a coppery color over top :3 I asked him if he could find me a double tail female and he said yes =D 15 dollars ;-)

On another good note I found a female with similar coloring as my fighter, and she is BIG too!! <3 yay!!

(And a rescue named Annie, maroon <3)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*Babies!!!!*

Okay I see babies =D little white guys with black eyes xD visible!  Unfortunately... there are a couple... I think may be dead? Usually they are bouncy aren't they? They won't stay up in the nest, but he won't eat them... they just...float...away...  no movement... I see some moving. Just not those three! But he won't eat them. :lol: I dunno I'll give them until tonight or tomorrow morning, and take the baster to any "for sure dead" ones he misses.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

umm mine almost drift in the water, they only seem bouncy when they are after food, I was afraid for my fry but after a couple of days they got the hang of free swimming, seriously, they just seem to glide through the water, unless they are belly up they are probably alive, just gliding around.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

$15? for a DT female? o-O i paid two dollars more for my two DT girls from Chard.

if you could have, you should see if he can get you a specific color girl. like a red DT gal to breed with your red CT boy. :B make some purdy reds.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Indiana, hmm ok lol. I am used to the old spawn, where the babies were bouncing in the nest... Maybe they JUST hatched?  I think they did. Because they were not there before LOL.

yeah 15... He has to ship them, of course. And he is a self run business x.x even the one I get bettas from it'd be between 7 and 15 dollars depending on type.

I'd love a red :lol:


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

PICS PLEASE I love the babies when they just have clear bodies and black eyes, mine already have black bodies, I dont know how, with clear bellies.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Sena, I love your doubletail by the way!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: they are more creamy white  rather then clear!!! Cool xD I'll try but I have a junk camera.

edit: yyyeah pictures..right... :lol: Daddy keeps getting in the way, and only time you can see them is when they are falling. And he catches them before I can get a picture xD urg. :roll: oh! there's some movement.. yup they are the first hatchers =D

oh and thanks. I wanna get a dt female to breed to him, to improve the finnage.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Your avatar is by far my favorite!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks. I passed him up, and she ended up giving him as a freeby :lol: I was pretty happy haha


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I am making throw pillow cases (Mr. Mom is going to be on one of them) for my old pillows, I make the pillow cases and then hand embroider the fish onto the pillow case, do you mind if I experiment and make one of your avatar?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

go for it :lol: that's a neat idea. you must send picturs


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

indjo said:


> No. Bad eggs will be eaten by daddy. .... two eggs on the bottom? ... imagine having to pick up hundreds. LOL Missing two is understandable.


Not always the case! My HMee just let the bad ones lie there so I had to vac them up! I guess he just did not have a taste for eggs. But then he also would not eat bloodworms while tending the nest also.

Jeff.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol!! Well I watched a couple of them bounce into the nest. I swear it must be the same four giving daddy trouble :lol: they refuse to stay in the nest!! they always fall down. smh... tomorrow they should be free swimming at this rate :lol: then he is removed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Update: Daddy has been casually snacking x.x Not sure how many fry there are, but I can safely say... Not many. :roll: It took me 10 minutes to lure him from the nest, and snag him. He's now in a cup in the tank, and I'll let the bouncing babies survive without their dad LOL. Day 2 of fry, I expect by tonight or tomorrow they'll be almost free swimming :3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I had one like that. I removed him as soon as I noticed, like you. It's too bad he decided his babies were delicious, but you did the right thing IMO.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope you still get lots of cute fry!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks tpocicat  He is a good breeder, but that's as far as it is :lol: all well! Now I know.. If I ever bred him again, remove once the fry hatch...

Animal freak lol thanks so do I! We'll see tomorrow


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm I can only see 2.... None dead on the bottom, just 2 visible... And the daddy HAS been removed... -ponders-  Well if that's all the fry for sure, they'll get all the room and food they can manage :roll: Hopefully they survive then.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If u have floating plant they will float on top of them.
Plus they will stick on the side of the tank or anything that float.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I have floating plants, an anubias, plus one "ceramic betta log" in there. We'll have to see tomorrow =D Tomorrow before I work I'll be cleaning the bottom with the turkey baster.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There's a handful... And a few dead (the rest were obviously eaten LOL). I accidentally sucked up some fry with the baster :lol: There are 2 who are decently strong swimmers, the others still zig zag crazily  There is one who is still bouncing in the nest, not yet swimming... I guess there to be 5-10 babies at the most, unfortunately. But now I know that he is a snacker and if he were ever bred again he'd be removed once they begin hatching.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww I'm sorry about your daddy  but good that you caught him before he ate them all!!!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

It is my belief that many times if the fry are sick, then that will trigger the dad to eat them. Nothing is wasted in nature....

Could be that they will not survive anyway.

Jeff.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I also had a baby eater before :lol: some are just bad dads...

And quick alarmed question...
Are "ticks" or whatever dangerous? There is some sort of "bug" in my tank. VERY small, and VERY fast...darts around, and may be clear or darker bodied :| I have never encountered this, and just wanna make sure...

Either way I'm moving the fry to a container I shall put in the tank to keep the temperature. Easier to clean and monitor =D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*really uh oh*

A little wormy guy travelling the bottom of my tank. I sucked him out and put him in a container, and sure enough, a little wormy worm :| On top of the clear/cream colored darting guys that I cannot catch and if I did I cannot see them

However we've had an abundance of flies in the house and one was in the tank :roll: I kinda wish it was just from that but I'm doubtful.

1. Should I go ahead and treat both parents? 
2. How to treat fry, if treating at all? D:

And what am I dealing with?! Is this common? I've never had to deal with either or.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are contrasting beliefs on water ticks/mites (?) in my area. Some say they prey on fry while others (including me) say they will only pray on weaker fry - the ones that won't grow properly in the first place.

I breed in very old aged water with a lot of micro critters in the tub - including ticks/mites. I reduce their numbers by siphoning before I put in a female (the male is usually in there during the aging period). I notice that they will leave fry alone if they have other foods. And IMO they help with cleaning organic wastes. 

What ever worm harmful to bettas should be very tiny. What ever you could see with the naked eye should not be a problem. I don't know any real fact on this - it's just my experience that clear looking worms sometimes appear in my tubs but to my knowledge, do no harm.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks indjo

As for the ticks, well then I guess the dead fry weren't strong enough lol.

The worm is pretty small, it took me a while to realize there was something moving >< Whatever it is, it's gone now LOL. I have 15 fry (live), found about 8 dead. some of the dead ones were very very small. Some of the live fry are very strong and fast swimmers!!!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I find that there are some worms that naturally occur when breeding bettas. You always see them on the glass. Not sure where they come from?:shock:

Jeff.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You're welcome.
15 is a good number to work with and fast swimmers means healthy fry.

Congrats.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  I thought I'd have 5-10 but there were some really clear ones I couldn't see xD Once I cleaned the tank out (removed the fry to a floatable container, which makes it easier to see each one of them, and keep the temperature proper and air humid it's in the tank ) I could find all of them LOL.

There is one fry I'll have to watch for. It's tending to "tilt" rather than stay upright, but that one is fast, the biggest, and does eat. Could be a spine problem, but we'll see when they are a lot bigger :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*update*

Well the biggest one (the one that tilted before) is doing just fine, and is faster than ever... there is noticeable growth in most of them. There is one that is TINY and clear still, unlike his/her siblings which have a more outlined black body  I did a water change for them and since they are floating in the tank, I could take the tank's water and put it in their "tub". I got a fail picture of one of them... All you can see is a black dot!!!! lol!

I only found one dead, and it was one of the smallest ones.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I notice growth during the first few days. After that I don't realize their growth..... suddenly I need to move them to bigger tanks. LOL

Good to hear your troubled fry is better.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks  But boy did my CT go PALE!  After I removed him, for a couple days his body was a sickly yellowy/red. He did NOT like being pulled from dad duty LOL. But he's fine now :roll:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww SOOOOOO cute!!!I heard some people hang their males in with their females after removing them from the fry, to try and prevent major depression!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I know how you feel, Mr. Mom (Steel blue and red male) was very depressed after I removed him, refused to eat, unless it was live food, and built a even bigger nest in his space then he ever made for his fry :/ BUT he seems better now, he has had some wax worms, and some blood worms, and some betta pellet this past week, and seems to be coming out of his depression.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Awwww SOOOOOO cute!!!I heard some people hang their males in with their females after removing them from the fry, to try and prevent major depression!


 
Never heard of that!!! for the first day I removed him, he was in a container in the fry tank. Then I moved him to 5 gallons... The female didn't care :lol: she relaxed.

Indiana oh I know - the males get pretty upset :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

did a 50% water change this afternoon. I had 2 fry that were surviving, now the itty bitty one passed away... The big one is BIG. a good size!! I've added more live plants, so I think he might've been eating daphnia/infusoria, and I've just been overfeedin -.- but i'd rather overfeed than underfeed. you know?

Outside I have a bucket for infusoria/daphnia since apparently my tank had daphnia in it! 

So, anyways here is a picture of the fry, "peeking" out from beneath all the plants.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ain't he/she purty?! :3 Nicely sized little guy, I can see his little eyes looking around. I've been feeding him, but not seeing him eat  obviously he is eating. He's got an orange big belly :3 No spinal deformities that I can tell of, very active, VERY fast, and you can see fins! <3

Still doing 50% morning and 50% evening water changes  He's got my mess of plants in with him, and he loves them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, how cute!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Having all those plants to hide in probably help make him feel safe and secure. Great job Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  I even just got some XMAS MOSS in a few days ago too :lol: I'm finding online plants, are cheaper and live longer/grow better than store bought. he's getting big!!! He ate his first granule of crushed pellet today.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's great! 
I remember the first time I tried to feed some fry whole pellets. Some were too small, so it looked as if they were swimming around with a basketball in their mouth! They refused to let it go. After that, I crushed them until I was sure they were ALL big enough to eat whole pellets. Sure was funny to watch.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: haha yeah I crushed the pellet, and he carried off the biggest piece :roll: Oh the silly things :3


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

cute cute!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Update!! The lil' baby has his/her first stripe on their body, plus the fins are already coloring up...red! =D The lil fella snatched the bigger crushed pellet piece and took off with it :roll: typical xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the little cutie is growing fast! It's been what... just over a month? He's getting color, has the "baby stripes", and readily eats crushed pellets from the surface!!!


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Aww! So cute! Makes me want to start breeding bettas, but I don't have the experience, space, or time. D:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pictures anyone? xD


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!
Is he/she your only surviving fry? :/


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

this was about the age i got Chappy. i was told to keep her tummy super fat. i LOVED seeing her tiny little orange belly, full of BBS. >w< she was in a 3 gallon she shared with some RCS with daily water changes. then, one day, she ate the last shrimp. 8I it was bigger than her, but sure enough, she had a fat tummy before feeding, and Scampi was missing.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Kestral said:


> CUTENESS OVERLOAD!
> Is he/she your only surviving fry? :/


 
Yes he/she is :/Daddy munched most of them, the rest were a bit weak, and this one seemed to be the rebel and pulled through :roll: I did daily water changes, twice, of 50%, adding water from the tank I floated him in, plus foods throughout the day... And now the greedy poop takes anything edible. But won't eat passed full! xD


Luimeril, haha shrimp eater xD I could've had the shrimp with him, but I bet in the next month or two he would nom it x.x


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you going to keep him? I hope so... I'd love to see him grow up.
I'm sorry about your daddy eating most of them. D: They would've been lovely, but maybe they were all deformed? (Is looking at the cup half full)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Perhaps? I'm going to cross the same pair, and see. Perhaps move daddy once I see bouncing babies? I dunno xD

But yes I am keeping the lil' cutie :3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

So small...so cute...love your pics.
Here's to a better spawn the next time. Hope daddy has learned his lesson.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha yeah!! I'm actually trying again, with the same pair (I'm seeing if it is the mama's eggs that are rotten!)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, last night I used the awesome shock method and put them both in. Today they've been spawning, and she has been helping with getting all the eggs to the nest  I LOVE HER!!! D: I just wish she was a different tail LOL. BUT on the bright side, if I get more fry I have a higher chance of finding one I could possibly cross back to the father.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations and best of luck, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

